
Gallium Nitride - moneytide
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallium_nitride
======
moneytide
"Its wide band gap of 3.4 eV affords it special properties for applications in
optoelectronic,[8][9] high-power and high-frequency devices. For example, GaN
is the substrate which makes violet (405 nm) laser diodes possible, without
use of nonlinear optical frequency-doubling."

